# How often do you....



## CWS4322 (Aug 30, 2012)

Clean your oven?
The burner rings/under the burners on the stove?
kitchen floor?
dishwasher?
Fridge?

I clean my oven once/week.
I do the burner rings/under them daily
Ditto for the kitchen floor
The dishwasher--once a month
The fridge--once a week (usually on Saturday mornings--but not always)

I find cleaning the oven and burner rings means that it is never a big chore. The fridge--that is to make sure nothing is turning green! The DW, to keep it running. The floor--I have a thing about being able to walk on a clean floor in barefeet and not get dirty feet. What about you--how often, if at all, do you do these chores?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 30, 2012)

This cleaning has got to stop! 

I clean the oven every thirty or forty years, as needed!  I do keep a pan in it to catch the odd drip but, that does not happen often.

The floor gets swept every day and mopped once in a while, my feet are clean.

Cleaning the burner rings is not much of a problem for me.  My problem is trying to rotate the use of the burners so I don't wear one out by using it all the time.  I rarely use more than one burner at a time.

The fridg. gets a musgoe review once a week and a wipe or two as needed.

I am the dishwasher and I shower at least once a day, sometimes twice!


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 30, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> This cleaning has got to stop!
> 
> I clean the oven every thirty or forty years, as needed!  I do keep a pan in it to catch the odd drip but, that does not happen often.
> 
> ...



Oh to have a terrazzo kitchen floor like the ones at the old Zum Zum and a slop sink to go with it; although softer floors are better for Mrs. Butterfingers.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 30, 2012)

I do that kind of cleaning very rarely. DW usually does it. Not that I am a male chauvinist pig, because I'm not. She's just a little more compulsive about the cleaning than I am, and if she waits for me to do something, it doesn't get done as quickly or to her satisfaction.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 30, 2012)

I think something in the fridge growled at me just now.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a glass top stove an a self-cleaning oven, so a quick swipe witn=h a wet sponge is usually all that's needed.

I clean the fridge when it looks dirty.

The dishwasher gets cleaned every time I run a load of dishes.

You're supposed to clean the klitchen floor? I thought that's what the dog was for.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 30, 2012)

I clean the oven when preheating it generates smells and smoke.
I clean the top of the stove when spilled food bits interfere with the flame.
I clean the fridge when it smells or something spills
I clean the floor when I start sticking to it too often

I don't clean the dishwasher, it cleans itself when I run it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 30, 2012)

The only other room I clean obsessively (do I really clean the kitchen obsessively?)  is the bathroom...every other room is supposed to clean itself. I guess I just feel that the kitchen, since that is where food is prepped, should be clean. And, I hate cleaning the oven, the stovetop--so cleaning those often, cuts down on the pain.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 30, 2012)

Y'all are kidding, right? I mean come on, you can't eat an unpasterized egg, won't eat s/thing prepared and brought to a potluck, but you have no problem eating food that has been prepared in a kitchen where the floor isn't washed until it is sticky, etc. or kitchen appliances are kept in bathrooms (btw, when you flush, I do hope you close the lid), you've got to be egging me on, I hope. The kitchen and bathroom are the two rooms where the most germs are found. My house may not be the cleanest house in town, but my kitichen and bathroom are cleaned daily.

Question--do you keep your car cleaner than your kitchen? If so, why?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 30, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> ...Question--do you keep your car cleaner than your kitchen? If so, why?



My car floors are sticky too.


----------



## jabbur (Aug 30, 2012)

Ceramic stove top is so easy to clean.  Wipe down with a soapy sponge after cooking.  Occasionally scrub with Scotch green pad and Soft Scrub (every other week).  Oven is self cleaning and gets done when needed.  Have had the appliance 3 years now and probably have run the clean cycle 5 or 6 times.  Refrigerator gets cleaned when there's a spill but will go through the food every week to throw out and get rid of stuff.  Will wipe down the shelves then if needed.  Maybe once a year the whole thing gets emptied and washed.  I try to sweep the floor daily because of the dog hair.  Mopping at least once a week if I can.  I've been using my carpet cleaner which does a wonderful job of scrubbing and sucking up the water.  No waiting for it to dry.  Dishwasher front gets wiped down when needed and will wipe the seals off about twice a year but otherwise no cleaning.  The kitchen is the one room that I try to keep fairly clean and organized.  It doesn't always happen and I'll have times where things get left off the to-do list.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 30, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Y'all are kidding, right? I mean come on, you can't eat an unpasterized egg, won't eat s/thing prepared and brought to a potluck, but you have no problem eating food that has been prepared in a kitchen where the floor isn't washed until it is sticky, etc. or kitchen appliances are kept in bathrooms (btw, when you flush, I do hope you close the lid), you've got to be egging me on, I hope. The kitchen and bathroom are the two rooms where the most germs are found. My house may not be the cleanest house in town, but my kitichen and bathroom are cleaned daily.
> 
> Question--do you keep your car cleaner than your kitchen? If so, why?



Let me take these one at a time.

I like to think that my kitchen is cleaner than the average chicken butt.

I am more squeamish about other people's cooties than I am my own.

I very rarely cook or eat on my kitchen floor.

I leave the lid up, TMI ?

I really think all of this cleaning is bad for my immune system!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 30, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Y'all are kidding, right? ...you've got to be egging me on, I hope...



Truth be told, I was kinda teasing you.

I don't clean anything on a schedule.  My cleaning is more event driven.  I clean countertops, stovetops and the sink after prepping or cooking meals.  The fridge gets cleaned in parts.  The meat and cheese bin today.  Maybe next week the top shelves, etc.  A while ago, a bottle of root beer froze and exploded on the top shelf.  That called for a full top to bottom cleaning because that stuff was literally everywhere.

I keep a spray bottle of diluted bleach to sanitize food prep surfaces and tools when handling poultry and some other foods.  My dishwasher sanitizes with a high temp cycle so everything that's dw safe is always sanitary.  This includes all plastic cutting boards except for one that's too big for the DW.

CWS, you are a bit obsessive about cleaning according to your own admission and your earlier post on the topic so anything less that what you do will appear inadequate.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 30, 2012)

Our kitchen is clean _enough _(Well, most of the time anyway. When daughter comes home from college, all bets are off). The floors are swept every day, but only mopped once a week. I don't leave food sitting out, and the dishes are done once or twice daily. As for the fridge, I _try_ to throw out any dodgy food weekly, but it may go as long as a month without a top to bottom cleaning. I'd say the oven gets cleaned only when something in there is causing it to smoke. Mostly we take precautions to prevent drips when cooking, so it doesn't need cleaning very often. Maybe twice a year.

But I also don't get the heeby-jeebies from a few germs. I have eaten plenty of unpasteurized eggs and have no problem with potluck food, either. Put it this way: I used to be an avid camper and have eaten a lot of meals that were prepared under less then sanitary conditions. I mean, what doesn't kill us makes us stronger, right?


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 30, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Our kitchen is clean _enough _(Well, most of the time anyway. When daughter comes home from college, all bets are off). The floors are swept every day, but only mopped once a week. I don't leave food sitting out, and the dishes are done once or twice daily. As for the fridge, I _try_ to throw out any dodgy food weekly, but it may go as long as a month without a top to bottom cleaning. I'd say the oven gets cleaned only when something in there is causing it to smoke. Mostly we take precautions to prevent drips when cooking, so it doesn't need cleaning very often. Maybe twice a year.
> 
> But I also don't get the heeby-jeebies from a few germs. I have eaten plenty of unpasteurized eggs and have no problem with potluck food, either. Put it this way: I used to be an avid camper and have eaten a lot of meals that were prepared under less then sanitary conditions. I mean, what doesn't kill us makes us stronger, right?


I agree--but I find it ironic that people worry about making mayonnaise from unpasteurized eggs or about eating something prepared by s/one else. We've had several threads on this. I do clean my stove every day--why? Because I hate deep-cleaning. I prefer to pop the burners out (not a flat-top--yet) and clean them every day. I hate cleaning my mother's stove. I prefer to run the cycle to clean the oven once a week. There's not as much gunk that way. And, because I have a dog, I prefer to clean the floors daily--actually, my Roomba and Vac-n-Steam prefer to do that. Could you imagine me with a cat that walked on the counters? YUCK!!! I don't want "litterbox feet" anywhere near where I prepare food. Which reminds me, I have a stack of stuff to move out of the back entrance...I am only anal about two rooms--the others are a bit chaotic.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 30, 2012)

We clean the stove and refrigerator as needed. The floor gets swept every other day or so. Mopped once a week. Dishes as needed. Dishwasher gets cleaned once a day, every day unless they are at Rendezvous or out modern camping. We have cats but they refuse to use the litterbox....they do their business outside. We tried to get them to use the litterbox over and over again to no avail. I reckon they would bust open before they would use a litterbox.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 30, 2012)

Ones a week is good enough for me. Who has time to do it more often if we both work full time plus. If kids spill stuff they know to sweep after themselves. 
And unpasturised eggs. chicken killed by friend of mine and the raw milk for that, matter are perfectly fine by me.


----------



## Claire (Aug 30, 2012)

When I had rings around/under the burners, I cleaned them as used because they got so messy.  Now I have a flat-topped-glass stove, and that's one of the reasons.  Easy to clean.

Oven?  not at all during the summer (no kitchen a/c).  When the cooler weather hits, I run the oven, and wipe out when cool.  When will they invent a door window that doesn't get messy in between the layers of glass?

The kitchen floor gets vacuumed every week or so, mopped less often.  

My fridge is a problem.  I live in an 1854 house, and the fridge is tucked under the "servants' stairs", in such a way that to get to the left bottom drawer I have to dis-assemble the entire fridge (can"t just wipe it),  So, over the  years since we moved here, I make it a two person job, since squatting can be a problem.  So I sit on a short stool and hand various things to my husband and we work together on it.  So it pretty much gets done a few times a year (I wipe shelves and other drawers as needed).  

Counter tops, stove top, get wiped whenever I use them.  The sink gets bleached every week or so.  

I used to consider myself a bit of a slob, but then in emergencies walked into friends' houses when I wasn't expected.  Now I know why they consider me to be a neat-nik.

I guess it depends on how you were raised.  My mother is definitely a neat-nik, and considering myself a slob -- and all my sibs do as well -- comes from being raised in a house where we cleaned daily.  During the summer and on vacations from school, we scrubbed the kitchen down daily.  We also, on Mon-Weds-Fri-Sun used the carpet sweeper, dry mop, and feather duster.  Tuesday and Thursday we wet-mopped and furniture polished.  The kitchen was cleaned right after supper, and wiped down after breakfast and lunch as well.  Defrosting the freezer, cleaning the fridge and oven I'd say were about monthly, except when there was a major spill.

Compared to this I'm a slob.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 30, 2012)

The frequency of cleaning should be inversely proportional to the care taken to avoid spills, drips, and splashes.  One notable exception is the stove hood vent.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 30, 2012)

Claire said:


> When I had rings around/under the burners, I cleaned them as used because they got so messy.  Now I have a flat-topped-glass stove, and that's one of the reasons.  Easy to clean.
> 
> Oven?  not at all during the summer (no kitchen a/c).  When the cooler weather hits, I run the oven, and wipe out when cool.  When will they invent a door window that doesn't get messy in between the layers of glass?
> 
> ...


It definitely is, in my case, reflective of how I was raised--re: the floor, sink, oven, fridge. The burner rings is my "add-in" because I hate having gunk on them and under them. I have a flat-top stove top, just waiting to find the wall-mount oven I want and and to convince someone that I need these things in this kitchen. I also share the kitchen with 2 lodgers 4 months' of the year, so I want them to leave the kitchen the way I leave it so I don't have to clean it before I use it--it is my kitchen and I want it clean.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 30, 2012)

Claire, my fridge doesn't get cleaned often either, at least not thoroughly, because of the same problem you have.  My 1872 kitchen wasn't made for a fridge--to pull the shelves/drawers out, I have to prop the screen door open so the fridge door can open far enough.  (And move the table and chairs, and whatever is sitting on top of the fridge, and whatever is on the table and chairs.  Makes me tired just thinking about it.)

I do clean the kitchen--dishes in dishwasher, surfaces wiped (including the top of the stove), chicken bowl (like Rachel Ray's garbage bowl, full of peels and cores and small bits of paper) taken out to the girls.  I don't clean the oven often, but I don't make much of mess in there--no pies to boil over, for example.  

I wipe the outside of the dishwasher a couple times a week, but not the inside, except one little strip at the bottom that collects grease and debris.

The floor is generally food free, but hairy--dogs and cats, you know.  I do sweep a couple times a week, but there is NO 5 second rule in my house--if it is on the floor, it belongs to the dogs.


----------



## Addie (Aug 30, 2012)

I never use the back burners, so they never get real dirty. About once a month I remove the drip pans and wipe up the little ring that forms under them. The front burners get done more often. I do have foil wrapped around them. Makes cleaning them so much eaiser. The stove top and front get wiped down every time I cook something. The oven has a large disposable aluminum tray on the bottom. I change that when it starts to smoke. The inside of the door gets wiped down about once a month or more often when I am baking. Only because I don't want any of the odors penetrating what I am baking. 

The fridge gets cleaned as it gets dirty. Shelf by shelf. I have all glass shelves. Easier to clean than the grate kind. Crisper drawers come out once a month for cleaning. Just before I go shopping. Right now the fridge is pretty empty so I gave it a good wipe down inside. 

Ever since I had the Norovirus, I have become a compulsive about keeping the counter tops clean. I have the antibacterial wipes that I got from Winthrop. My counters have my appliances on top. They also get a thorough wiping everytime I wipe the counter tops. I also wipe the faucets constantly. With the Shark Steamer, the floor gets done everytime there is a spill. It gets swept a couple of times each day. If I don't catch the crumbs or coffee grounds in my hands when I am wiping down the counter tops, then the floor gets swept immediately. I can't stand grit on my counter tops. Drives me crazy. Just one grain of sugar makes me start cleaning immediately. I am a spoon tapper. When I am putting sugar in my coffee, I tap off any excess sugar so that it won't spill on the countertop. 

I am the dishwasher. I use paper plates and bowls mostly. So most of my dishwashinig is just cutlery. Mostly spoons. 

The bathroom is another spot that drives me to excessive cleaning. The seat stays down when not in use. The tub gets a quick spray with Scrubbing Bubbles as soon as I step out of the shower. By the time I am dry, it is ready to be scrubbed with a brush that I have on a long handle so I don't have to bend over. The faucets get a wipedown every time I use them. Again the Shark Steamer cleans the floor for me. I wipe out the sink everytime I wash my hands. 

Now the extra room off the kitchen. Right now it looks like a snow storm has hit it. I just love to wash the tissues that I never take out of the pockets when I do the laundry. And since I hang the laundry on a rack in that room, everything gets shaken out there. 

I have a very difficult time using the vacuum. Ever since the bypass surgery. The main room is about 20x8 feet. And like the back room, it is carpeted. So I hate to do it, but I have to ask my son to do it about every ten days or so. Otherwise it can take me as much as two to three hours to vacuum that room.


----------



## Merlot (Aug 30, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Clean your oven?
> The burner rings/under the burners on the stove?
> kitchen floor?
> dishwasher?
> Fridge?


 

I clean the whole house every Wednesday (my day off from work) Dependent on how many other things I have to do that day determines how deep the cleaning is. Dishwasher has been cleaned once or twice and even though it isnt on the list I use washing machine cleaner tablets about once a month. I cleaned my oven about 6 months ago and it about killed me  I have one of those oven liners in there now. The burners get cleaned when they start smoking or I have extra time. Floors daily or every other day, refrig weekly or bi - weekly again dependent on my time! I understand your feeling s about a clean kitchen and eating CW.  I would never do anything in my own kitchen that I wouldnt want someone to do to me (i.e not wash hands, pick something up off the floor) etc....


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 30, 2012)

Here are some interesting links on germs and the kitchen:


Kitchen germs could pose health hazard for some

Kitchen Germs: Stopping Germs Where They Breed

Hidden Kitchen Germs Threaten Families | Reuters

What’s the Germiest Place in Your Kitchen? - ABC News


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 30, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Here are some interesting links on germs and the kitchen:
> 
> 
> Kitchen germs could pose health hazard for some
> ...




Are you on some kind of a mission here at DC?


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 30, 2012)

One of the articles mentions not to bring one's keys, mail, or purse into the kitchen. I don't do that, but my parents do. And, I just put te reusable grocery bags in the wash last night.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 30, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Are you on some kind of a mission here at DC?


No--but I do think kitchen hygiene is important--there are things that we all do that we don't think about (the purse on the counter--shopping bag on the counter). A little reminder now and again doesn't hurt.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 30, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> No--but I do think kitchen hygiene is important--there are things that we all do that we don't think about (the purse on the counter--shopping bag on the counter). A little reminder now and again doesn't hurt.



I'm guessing the "three second rule" isn't in effect in your kitchen.


----------



## Merlot (Aug 30, 2012)

I work in a germy nursing home, I take my shoes off at the door but my purse goes on the "store all counter".  I guess if I feel like Im clean enough Im not going to worry about it. I actually like to clean, it relaxes me but I dont do it necessarily with germs in mind and I don't have much time! I do it so my little boys school friends wont say ew he has a dirty house! 

I have never stopped to think about washing my grocery bags and I can barely get the rest of my laundry clean without piling up! I don't fault you for doing it CW, to each their own. I used to pick lint off of the carpet after I swept.  Couldnt stand to see anything that may have gotten missed.  Then I got a child and now I do what I can!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 30, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> One of the articles mentions not to bring one's keys, mail, or purse into the kitchen. I don't do that, but my parents do. And, I just put te reusable grocery bags in the wash last night.



I didn't realize you could wash the reusable grocery bags.  Will have to try that, will it work with the Walmart bags?  They look like they're made with stuff that shouldn't be washed.  I never put the bags or my purse on the counter.  I'm obsessive about washing my hands after handling money.

I just clean as I go, don't use the oven much, and it's got a self cleaning feature which I probably use once a year.  Glasstop stove makes life easy, with a razor scraper and liquid cleaner.  I use a lot of generic bleach spray for sinks and counter tops, along with vinegar.  The fridge doesn't get cleaned as often as it should.  I let the dishwasher clean itself, Lemishine really helps.  Beagle is on floor duty, along with Roomba and the Hoover Floormate.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 30, 2012)

I never left dishes in the sink until about two years ago.  Shrek does the dishes now, it gives him something to do and he waits until I've gone to work to do his thing.  So the dishes get left now.  I do rinse them.  

Clean as I go as much as possible or cleaned the next day if I'm tired.  But I do not obsess over it.  Before I cook, I make sure I clean anything the cats may have walked on, even though I've never caught them at it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 30, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I didn't realize you could wash the reusable grocery bags.  Will have to try that, will it work with the Walmart bags?  They look like they're made with stuff that shouldn't be washed.  I never put the bags or my purse on the counter.  I'm obsessive about washing my hands after handling money.
> 
> I just clean as I go, don't use the oven much, and it's got a self cleaning feature which I probably use once a year.  Glasstop stove makes life easy, with a razor scraper and liquid cleaner.  I use a lot of generic bleach spray for sinks and counter tops, along with vinegar.  The fridge doesn't get cleaned as often as it should.  I let the dishwasher clean itself, Lemishine really helps.  Beagle is on floor duty, along with Roomba and the Hoover Floormate.


I wash the cloth ones in the machine with other stuff, but the ones that are that plastic-like woven stuff, I run those through on the gentle cycle. Where I live, if you want a grocery bag (plastic--we don't have paper ones anymore except at the LCBO), you pay a nickel/bag. I heard the city of Toronto has BANNED grocery bags. Great for the environment, supposedly, but according to Dr. Oz, produce is often covered with stuff (which ends up in a lot of people's grocery bags if they opt to not put each item in a "produce" plastic bag--which are still free here. The theory is that most people don't put meat in a dedicated bag--I know I don't, I'd have to write on the bag to remember which bag I used for meat). I have a mountain of laundry waiting to go in the washer. It is supposed to rain tonight, so it'll have to remain a mountain until Monday when I come back from the farm. 

If s/thing lands on the floor, it belongs to the dog (the dog is not allowed in the kitchen when I'm cooking--this is the rule that was put in place when there were 5-7 Saint Bernards and Newfoundlands in the house. It could be dangerous to slip on drool with a sharp knife in one's hand. I was amazed at how often I did the splits when there were that many droolers in residence. Anyway, the dogs were taught to "whoosh" which meant, to back up until they were off the kitchen floor and in the other room. They would all sit in a line and watch. Saint Bernards don't catch flying objects well). If the dog isn't around, whatever hits the floor goes in the chicken pail. 

My mother was a surgical nurse before she retired. She traveled with cleaning supplies and would clean the hotel room before we could use anything. She also traveled with her own sheets and pillows.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Claire said:


> ...  When will they invent a door window that doesn't get messy in between the layers of glass?...


That is certainly one of my pet peeves. Apparently Danes don't put up with that nonsense. I took this picture in my mum's apartment. My sister had let a friend stay and she left the oven filthy (it was brand new). If you look at the sides of the glass, you can see bronze twisty thingees that hold the glass in place. On that oven, you can clean in between the layers of glass.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> Let me take these one at a time.
> 
> I like to think that my kitchen is cleaner than the average chicken butt.
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree.

I worry about raw eggs because of salmonella from sloppy farms.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 30, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think something in the fridge growled at me just now.




You're supposed to clean the fridge?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 30, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> That is certainly one of my pet peeves. Apparently Danes don't put up with that nonsense. I took this picture in my mum's apartment. My sister had let a friend stay and she left the oven filthy (it was brand new). If you look at the sides of the glass, you can see bronze twisty thingees that hold the glass in place. On that oven, you can clean in between the layers of glass.



I would love that.  No twisty thingees on my oven door, and just how the heck does it get so crudded up INSIDE, between the glass panels?  It looks totally sealed.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I would love that.  No twisty thingees on my oven door, and just how the heck does it get so crudded up INSIDE, between the glass panels?  It looks totally sealed.


There is a vent somewhere near the top of the oven door. Often on the top edge. Food falls in through the vent. Bad design. They should make the folks who design this stuff use and clean it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 30, 2012)

Could it be because of a difference re: regulations? North American requirements may require that vent...who knows. But it is annoying. One can take the door apart, but even I'm not going there to clean that (unless I were to put the house on the market and wanted to include the appliances...I use my oven fairly often). Now I'll have to ask the Ph.D. why the oven door is such a poor design.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 30, 2012)

taxlady said:


> You're supposed to clean the fridge?



I'm afraid to put my hand in there to look.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 30, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> There is a vent somewhere near the top of the oven door. Often on the top edge. Food falls in through the vent. Bad design. They should make the folks who design this stuff use and clean it.



You're right.  There's a hole where the latch goes for the self-cleaning cycle, up near the top of the door.  

I've never had anything explode in the oven, the only thing that would cause stuff to get in there would be the steam build up.  No way food could fall in it, the hole is up too high.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> You're right.  There's a hole where the latch goes for the self-cleaning cycle, up near the top of the door.
> 
> I've never had anything explode in the oven, the only thing that would cause stuff to get in there would be the steam build up.  No way food could fall in it, the hole is up too high.


Sometimes they are on the front of the top of the oven door. This is what the vents look like on my oven. That's the top of the oven door. Food falls in when using the stove top and when something spills while using the stove top.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 30, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Could it be because of a difference re: regulations? North American requirements may require that vent...who knows. But it is annoying. One can take the door apart, but even I'm not going there to clean that (unless I were to put the house on the market and wanted to include the appliances...I use my oven fairly often). Now I'll have to ask the Ph.D. why the oven door is such a poor design.


The Danish oven door has vents. It just has any easy way to take out the inner glass so you can clean it. I put that inner glass in the sink and gave it a good scrub. I scrubbed the inside of the other glass too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh, I see mine is on the outside near the top.  Hmm.  Didn't think I was THAT sloppy!

Makes sense though.  Thanks, Tax!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, I see mine is on the outside near the top.  Hmm.  Didn't think I was THAT sloppy!
> 
> Makes sense though.  Thanks, Tax!


You're not that sloppy. It's every single tiny thing that EVER falls in there plus grease condensing from the air, like the little brown spots that appear on kitchen walls.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 30, 2012)

Why can't the vents be on the bottom (work with gravity...). Just curious...


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 30, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> You're not that sloppy. It's every single tiny thing that EVER falls in there plus grease condensing from the air, like the little brown spots that appear on kitchen walls.



Yep, that's what mine looks like!  Now I know!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 30, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Why can't the vents be on the bottom (work with gravity...). Just curious...


I don't really know, but I think it is because hot air rises. I'm not really sure what the danged vents are supposed to do. Would the door explode from hot air if there weren't any vents?


----------



## Claire (Aug 31, 2012)

I once took apart my self-cleaning oven door to clean between the panes of glass.  The self-cleaning function never again worked after that.  I don't know how it gets dirty, but at least this stove I've had since I bought it, as I did my last one, and I do not know how that one drip seems to get and stay there, but don't dare to try to fix it again.  Does annoy me, though.  

My dishwasher is my husband.  We had an odd sort of pre-nup.  The two caveats were that the person who is doing a job the other person does not want to do, is doing it right, period.  In other words, if you don't like the way it is done, do it yourself.  The other is that s/he who cooks does not wash dishes.  Even my mother honors this (I visit once a year, my mom, husband or sibs take care of the dishes, I do most of the cooking).


----------



## Claire (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh, for those who haven't heard it already, my self-cleaning oven story:  When I moved into this house the first thing I did was take a little money put by for updating the house and bought the aforementioned glass-topped stove (the previous stove was avocado green and a real eye-sore).  the first time I ran it, it smoked and smelled to high heaven.  I called Sears and they tried to convince me I didn't know what the normal smell is of a self-cleaning stove.  Duh, I'm not 19, this is easily my 4th, and none smelled like this.  The thing is, it only smelled bad after the first 45 minutes or so.  They sent a guy who could find nothing.  So .... told him he'd have to wait the 45+ minutes.  Didn't matter to him, "I'm paid by the hour."  But then I saw a lightbulb go off.  He got out all the tools he needed and pried up the glass stove top.  Sitting there was about a cup of dry dog food kibble.  Burned, of course.  Mice had been storing it there for a rainy day.  We all got a good laugh.  At the time I had cardboard under-bed storage boxes.  And yes, there, nestled in all my off-season clothes, were little pockets of dog food.  I thought my dogs were eating a lot, but it was their first "real" winter (one had been born in Hawaii, the other in Florida) and I just assumed they were trying to put on fat.  Instead they were feeding families of mice (I finally took some advice, and my current doggie eats when I put food down or it goes away, and not with the help of mice).


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 31, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think something in the fridge growled at me just now.


----------

